# Toujours afficher la barre de menu



## Pax (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'apprécie énormément le mode plein écran, sur mon 13' c'est très appréciable. Je n'utilise que ça, et une app qui n'a pas de full screen (natif) m'agace. Brrrref.

En revanche, j'aimerais beaucoup afficher en permanence le barre de menu, afin d'avoir l'heure sous les yeux, les icônes (batterie en tête) et le menu sous la main. Ca rajouterait 10 pixels en haut de l'écran, je survivrai.

J'ai trouvé ceci http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/19160/how-to-always-show-menubar-with-fullscreen-apps
Je n'ai pas encore essayé, mais je préfèrerai qu'une App, un PrefPane ou un deamon se charge de faire le boulot. Car dans la solution envisagée, il faut faire une petite opération, facile en apparence certes, mais à reproduire pour chaque appli. Or, je voudrais qu'une nouvelle appli installée affiche la menu bar en plein écran sans détour.

Merci pour vos suggestions !
(Et profitez du soleil, ça fait pas de mal)


----------



## Pax (1 Mai 2013)

Bon je vais tester la méthode donnée plus haut. (Si j'y pense) je donnerai mon avis là-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi tu ne redimensionnes pas tes fenêtres tout simplement ? Je sais c'est pas une vrai solution mais c'est plus sécurisé que la méthode du site.


----------

